# Traction Control Switch



## 2ndGTO (May 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, new here. Just got my 2nd 05 home, crashed the first one. But the T/C indicator on the instrument pannel indicates that the T/C is off. The person that I bought the car from said it was acting funny and had purchased a new switch. So I replaced it and it is still not working. Anyone have any Idea what it might be?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

if you have any LED lights that will set it off.


----------

